# Understanding public healthcare



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't have a very clear idea about how government-provided healthcare works in Spain. Basically, for the average citizen worker there, it seems like you go and show your ID and...it's just free. I think there is a small co-pay for prescription drugs, possibly only for older people?

That's the extent of my fuzzy understanding of it. My wife's Spanish, but has lived out of the country for 20 years and isn't all that up on things. I find it's usually best to seek info from websites and other expats who live there rather than my wife/her family. I also know that these laws change from time to time there.

Could either give answers or point to good websites in English for general information about median costs expected for medical expenses for those 65 and older there?

And I also need to be sure I understand the requirements for eligibility. My wife has some working history in Spain (on the order of a little less than 7 years perhaps, as a fill-in (not _funcionario_) teacher in the official language schools), and I have zero there. If we did work there, it would likely be as English teachers, if we could find work, or maybe "_autonomo_", working from home for American companies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tortuga Torta said:


> I don't have a very clear idea about how government-provided healthcare works in Spain. Basically, for the average citizen worker there, it seems like you go and show your ID and...it's just free. I think there is a small co-pay for prescription drugs, possibly only for older people?
> 
> That's the extent of my fuzzy understanding of it. My wife's Spanish, but has lived out of the country for 20 years and isn't all that up on things. I find it's usually best to seek info from websites and other expats who live there rather than my wife/her family. I also know that these laws change from time to time there.
> 
> ...


As a Spanish national your wife will be entitled to full access to the public healthcare system, as soon as she is registered on the padrón & deals with SS red tape. 

As her spouse, you would also be eligible to register for healthcare as her dependent - even if neither of you are working.

The healthcare is free. All you pay is a % of medication costs - that depends on what the medication is, so it's obviously impossible to even make a ballpark guess as to how much that could be. 

Where I live, in the Valencia region, pensioners get free medication. That isn't the case everywhere. 

Access to the healthcare system is undergoing some radical changes atm. Take a look at these threads

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1452352-free-healthcare.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1457456-convenio-especial-no-longer-available.html


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> As a Spanish national your wife will be entitled to full access to the public healthcare system, as soon as she is registered on the padrón & deals with SS red tape.
> 
> As her spouse, you would also be eligible to register for healthcare as her dependent - even if neither of you are working.
> 
> The healthcare is free. All you pay is a % of medication costs - that depends on what the medication is, so it's obviously impossible to even make a ballpark guess as to how much that could be.


Well, that is simple enough! (I've been dealing with various tax and healthcare ruminations and calculations in the U.S. and it's a relief to encounter something so straightforward). 

Had the change to how healthcare was done (and the ending of the Convenio Especial) not happened this summer, this would have been different? Because my wife was under the impression that she or I or both would have had to have paid in a certain amount of Euros into the Spanish healthcare system first to qualify. 




> Where I live, in the Valencia region, pensioners get free medication. That isn't the case everywhere.


Does anyone know what the case is for Madrid? I think my wife's parents there do pay something for medication.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Tortuga Torta said:


> I don't have a very clear idea about how government-provided healthcare works in Spain. Basically, for the average citizen worker there, it seems like you go and show your ID and...it's just free. I think there is a small co-pay for prescription drugs, possibly only for older people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are copays for practically everyone under the old system for meds. I can be corrected but the copay for those under 65 is 40% and for over at 10%. This WAS only for those who paid into the SS system. There is a new healthcare Royal Decree dated 7/27 that reverts the system back to the pre 2012 system of free Universal care for residents. There are topics on this here in the Forum and plenty of info on the net, where you can read the law in its entirety. Now most are waiting for the various Communities to decide and enact procedures for admission into the system. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Well, that is simple enough! (I've been dealing with various tax and healthcare ruminations and calculations in the U.S. and it's a relief to encounter something so straightforward).
> 
> Had the change to how healthcare was done (and the ending of the Convenio Especial) not happened this summer, this would have been different? Because my wife was under the impression that she or I or both would have had to have paid in a certain amount of Euros into the Spanish healthcare system first to qualify.
> 
> ...


This is the most up to date official info about Madrid. I don't know if it's about to be changed
¿Cuánto tengo que pagar por mis medicamentos? | Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There is a contact on this page which you could try emailing for info
If you do, let us know the results. I'm interested to know if you get a reply or not!Página de salud pública del Ayuntamiento de Madrid


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Well, that is simple enough! (I've been dealing with various tax and healthcare ruminations and calculations in the U.S. and it's a relief to encounter something so straightforward).
> 
> Had the change to how healthcare was done (and the ending of the Convenio Especial) not happened this summer, this would have been different? Because my wife was under the impression that she or I or both would have had to have paid in a certain amount of Euros into the Spanish healthcare system first to qualify.
> 
> ...



In your position, your wife as a Spanish national & you her spouse, the situation would have been the same without the recent changes.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Just be aware that some things are not covered by seguridad social that you might expect to be - for instance: dentistry, glasses and hearing aids, orthopedic devices such as shoe inserts and crutches, and some common medications like cold medications and laxatives. 

Even so, many of the things we have to pay for 100% out of pocket are much cheaper here than in the States.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Well, that is simple enough! (I've been dealing with various tax and healthcare ruminations and calculations in the U.S. and it's a relief to encounter something so straightforward).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that Madrid, like most of the rest of the country is transient hold. We just paid our Convenio Especial payment for the second time since the law was enacted and the law clearly defines its end as the last day of July. This is Spain. Someone said at the start to not expect things fast on the information to trickle down. That, for things like this, it could take months. But, well worth it. So far, the Convenio has just ended in Andalucia.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't know all these worries about Healthcare in Spain - look on the brightside for a change - it could be worst !! 
Just think of the Healthcare you would have enjoyed in Russia for instance.












:lol:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> I don't know all these worries about Healthcare in Spain - look on the brightside for a change - it could be worst !!
> 
> Just think of the Healthcare you would have enjoyed in Russia for instance.
> 
> ...




How true. It could be a lot worse. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

We just moved to Spain from the US about June 20th. We had been thinking about it for a long time but only started planning and working towards it about April, so we didn't do the best research. We needed some kind of insurance for the visa process. Thinking it would be more useful as we travel around Europe, we bought some very expensive medical insurance from a British company. Since we've been in Spain, we've tried to use it twice. 

The first time we needed a prescription refilled. The hospital staff said they never heard of that insurance company, they didn't know how to enter it in their database. Eventually they passed us on to the Dr. and let her decide what to do. She gave us a lecture about traveling without sufficient medication but then gave us a week's refill slip and sent us on our way. Later we looked up a private Dr from the out-of-network section of my American insurance policy. We went to see him and he charged us 90euro for treatment then gave us new prescriptions. As far as I'm concerned this is a deal and I'm not even bothering to file for reimbursement from my American insurance company. 

The second time we tried to use the expensive insurance was 2 weeks ago. I slipped and banged my shins into a glass coffee table. I got deep slash and bruises. After initial panic we made it down to the local clinic. We gave them our insurance information card but again I heard something to the effect of "what is that?" Luckily my husband had brought our binder with all our info. He was rifling through it when one of the clerks grabbed our empadronimento paper and said this was enough. To be clear, the whole time the paperwork shuffle was going on, they were treating me. I came away with sutures and aspirin and no money paid. I have no idea if we will get a bill later or anything else will come of it. 

If I could do this again, I would buy a cheap Spanish insurance instead of a “EU” insurance. We may not need the expensive insurance at all now since we are residents. Insurance company wins again.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

pcgatx said:


> We just moved to Spain from the US about June 20th. We had been thinking about it for a long time but only started planning and working towards it about April, so we didn't do the best research. We needed some kind of insurance for the visa process. Thinking it would be more useful as we travel around Europe, we bought some very expensive medical insurance from a British company. Since we've been in Spain, we've tried to use it twice.
> 
> The first time we needed a prescription refilled. The hospital staff said they never heard of that insurance company, they didn't know how to enter it in their database. Eventually they passed us on to the Dr. and let her decide what to do. She gave us a lecture about traveling without sufficient medication but then gave us a week's refill slip and sent us on our way. Later we looked up a private Dr from the out-of-network section of my American insurance policy. We went to see him and he charged us 90euro for treatment then gave us new prescriptions. As far as I'm concerned this is a deal and I'm not even bothering to file for reimbursement from my American insurance company.
> 
> ...




That depends on what community you reside in. Everywhere except Andalucia has been slow on implementing the new law. You are right, most Spanish insurance companies are cheap in comparison to US. We used Sanitas our first two years here then went with the Convenio Especial, which, like the new healthcare law is still valid everywhere except Andalucia, where they cancelled it and sent people their money back. Since the healthcare law was approved by Congress this week, we might see some action on the part of the government.

Ya’ll, welcome to Spain. Bilbao is a lovely place. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Well, that is simple enough! (I've been dealing with various tax and healthcare ruminations and calculations in the U.S. and it's a relief to encounter something so straightforward).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nobody pays a fee to qualify here. 

Compared to the US prices, insurance is very inexpensive here. In the US you bend over first and you don’t get kissed after. Look at Sanitas on line. Although the Congress just this week approved the new healthcare scheme, the Convenio continues to exist in most places. Even though the First Transatory Disposition of the new law specifically ends the Convenio, only Andalucia so far has adhered to it. Now that the law passed a Congress, there should be more action in other communities. 

Most Mayores (those of us over 65) if on EU retirement have to pay 10% of the already low cost. The rest of us have to pay the low full price. With the new healthcare I believe mayores pay nothing and those younger pay 40%. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

How do you know if it's low cost. Some cancer and Aids drugs cost thousands each year., or are they exempt.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Isobella said:


> How do you know if it's low cost. Some cancer and Aids drugs cost thousands each year., or are they exempt.




The medications sold here are from the same pharmaceutical companies that operate in the US except here they are highly regulated. In India, even more regulated. Costs of the drugs you mention are 10x+ more in the US. Some of the newer drugs there are offered with a cost sharing program. Often times this program goes away when the drug is widely used. Some stroke drugs cost $25,000 per injection in the US. You want an eye full? Just go onto a medication by mail website and look at prices for specific medications. 

When first in practice at a Psych unit at a large American hospital, we wanted the Docs to prescribe Resperidone for psychotic disorders because it worked so well. The patients could not afford the $200 a week cost. We had a wealthy family that had business in Canada where the same drug company as in the US was producing it and they would pick it up and bring it to our hospital. The cost— 1/10 of the US. And when AZT, one of the first AIDS drugs came on the market most could not afford it. We hooked up with a group of wealthy gay men who picked it up in Mexico and Canada for our patients. 

Thousands is nothing compared to tens of thousands each year. Another thing we would do is have our Social Workers talk with to families of the dying and get them to donate left over AZT for indigent patients. The community was in crisis and very giving of time and resources. 


Even some of the stomach meds I take here cost me about 12€ a month (full price), and about $110 in the US. 

And American health insurance is in the same expensive boat. It costs thousands each month for a family to have coverage with co-pays and deductibles.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Elyles said:


> … You are right, most Spanish insurance companies are cheap in comparison to US. We used Sanitas our first two years here...


In the US I (still) pay about $4000 annually for medical, dental, vision coverage for myself and my husband. The medical has a $1500 annual deductible after which its 100% coverage until the next year. It comes with a separate prescription insurance that charges us between 20%-40% of the cost of all medications upto $1000 annually after which its 100% coverage. The dental insurance includes 2 checkups/cleanings per year, an annual exam and it covers upto 90% of any procedure except cosmetic stuff. The vision insurance includes an annual exam and a $100 reimbursement for eyeglasses or contacts; not sure what is the deductible for other procedures.

We tried to get insurance with Sanitas but they denied us for pre-existing conditions. They would have charged us $2800 annually. We also tried another company, Renfre I believe, that would have charged us about $3400 but they also denied us for pre-existing. Eventually we found ALC Health and they get around pre-existing conditions by simply not covering them. So I won't get rid of our US insurance for now; we may have to use their out of network coverage in the future. 




Elyles said:


> Ya’ll, welcome to Spain. Bilbao is a lovely place. ...


Thank you! Yes we've been happy that surprised Bilbao is fun and easy-to-live-in.
(My only complaint is that majority of people smoke! My uneducated guess is about 7 out of 10 people in Bilbao smoke. It was an unpleasant shock when we arrived but I ignored it. However the longer we are here and the more people we meet, the more I realize I can't get away from it. In the streets, in cafes, bars, parks no where is smoke free. Smoke even comes in our 11th floor apartment, probably from neighbors or the bar below. We hope to start traveling soon and maybe I'll find someplace a little more smoke-free.)


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

pcgatx said:


> In the US I (still) pay about $4000 annually for medical, dental, vision coverage for myself and my husband. The medical has a $1500 annual deductible after which its 100% coverage until the next year. It comes with a separate prescription insurance that charges us between 20%-40% of the cost of all medications upto $1000 annually after which its 100% coverage. The dental insurance includes 2 checkups/cleanings per year, an annual exam and it covers upto 90% of any procedure except cosmetic stuff. The vision insurance includes an annual exam and a $100 reimbursement for eyeglasses or contacts; not sure what is the deductible for other procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When my physicians still let me ski, I would often discover people smoking in lift lines that were crowded with little circulation of air. We have a neighbor below us that smokes on his terraza below our bedroom and the smoke wakes us up . Fortunately, he only lives there rarely. I agree with the large amount who smoke here. In Croatia we were at an outside bar and a woman fired up a cigarette that smelled like she had lit up a rolled up horse apple. We had a next door neighbor who smoked on his terraza until we would loudly go out on our enclosed part, and decry (¡Que olor!) he retreated to across the street. Yeah, it’s annoying, to say the least.

Oh, travel insurance is less expensive than overall healthcare.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When we first came here 11 years ago the butcher used to wrap up the meat with a cigarette in his mouth, smoking was allowed in bars and restaurants, and there were ashtrays in department stores. Believe me, it's a whole lot better than it was!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pcgatx said:


> In the US I (still) pay about $4000 annually for medical, dental, vision coverage for myself and my husband. The medical has a $1500 annual deductible after which its 100% coverage until the next year. It comes with a separate prescription insurance that charges us between 20%-40% of the cost of all medications upto $1000 annually after which its 100% coverage. The dental insurance includes 2 checkups/cleanings per year, an annual exam and it covers upto 90% of any procedure except cosmetic stuff. The vision insurance includes an annual exam and a $100 reimbursement for eyeglasses or contacts; not sure what is the deductible for other procedures.
> 
> We tried to get insurance with Sanitas but they denied us for pre-existing conditions. They would have charged us $2800 annually. We also tried another company, Renfre I believe, that would have charged us about $3400 but they also denied us for pre-existing. Eventually we found ALC Health and they get around pre-existing conditions by simply not covering them. So I won't get rid of our US insurance for now; we may have to use their out of network coverage in the future.
> 
> ...


Yes, I must admit I notice a lot of smoke in the street when I go to Bilbao. There are so many terrazas and so many people out there smoking that it's almost worse than when people smoked inside!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> When we first came here 11 years ago the butcher used to wrap up the meat with a cigarette in his mouth, smoking was allowed in bars and restaurants, and there were ashtrays in department stores. Believe me, it's a whole lot better than it was!


It certainly is better than it was!

24 years ago when I gave birth to my daughter my gynaecologist came into my hospital room smoking!


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> When we first came here 11 years ago the butcher used to wrap up the meat with a cigarette in his mouth, smoking was allowed in bars and restaurants, and there were ashtrays in department stores. Believe me, it's a whole lot better than it was!


Isn't this the choice of the people? The people of Austria were given the choice and they spoke to continue smoking where and when they wanted. The same I believe would happen here in Spain if given the choice.

In France it is so bad that there are beaches and public parks were you cannot smoke.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

growurown said:


> Isn't this the choice of the people? The people of Austria were given the choice and they spoke to continue smoking where and when they wanted. The same I believe would happen here in Spain if given the choice.
> 
> In France it is so bad that there are beaches and public parks were you cannot smoke.


There's at least one beach where you can't smoke in Spain.

I don't remember anyone in Spain being given the choice as to whether public buildings & shops, & eventually bars, became non-smoking. 

I do however remember lots of complaints from the Spanish people around me when it happened.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> There's at least one beach where you can't smoke in Spain.
> 
> I don't remember anyone in Spain being given the choice as to whether public buildings & shops, & eventually bars, became non-smoking.
> 
> I do however remember lots of complaints from the Spanish people around me when it happened.


I remember lots of complaints on this forum too!

But it helped a lot of people give up or at least cut down. The statistics prove that. You think twice before lighting up if you have to get up and go outside. And it's much nicer for other people in the bar, especially if they are eating. 

Isn't there a move to stop people smoking in their cars if they are carrying children? Can't remember which country.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

growurown said:


> Isn't this the choice of the people? The people of Austria were given the choice and they spoke to continue smoking where and when they wanted. The same I believe would happen here in Spain if given the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> In France it is so bad that there are beaches and public parks were you cannot smoke.




So bad? Those of us who quit decades ago should not have to tolerate others who still smoke. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

growurown said:


> Isn't this the choice of the people? The people of Austria were given the choice and they spoke to continue smoking where and when they wanted. The same I believe would happen here in Spain if given the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> In France it is so bad that there are beaches and public parks were you cannot smoke.




At the beginning of my career I was in Medical/Surgical hospitals. I recall this one exit where there were surgeons and nurses smoking after every surgery. It was like walking in a dense smelly cloud


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> There's at least one beach where you can't smoke in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not a choice when it endangers the general population from second hand smoke


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Elyles said:


> At the beginning of my career I was in Medical/Surgical hospitals. I recall this one exit where there were surgeons and nurses smoking after every surgery.


They still do to this day..



Elyles said:


> It was like walking in a dense smelly cloud


It was your choice to walk _in a dense smelly cloud_. You could have used another exit/entrance. 
That is their choice to smoke in a designated area forced upon them and your choice to walk thru their exhaled smoke.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I smoked when young and I remember lighting up on the tarmac after leaving the aircraft. I don't mind people smoking on a beach, soon wafts away in the air, but object to all the *** ends left behind.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

growurown said:


> They still do to this day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people do it purposely complete with fake coughs. Heard my Daughter do it.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

growurown said:


> They still do to this day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not necessarily so. How do you know where the exits to the parking area were at a huge Medical Center hospital in US State 30 years ago? 

I quit smoking in the late 70’s after my father died from smoking related heart problems at age 51. And, like they say, recovering smokers are the worst. The smell of cigarettes is disgusting to me. 

My point had nothing to do with walking through the hospital staff smoking but the fact that they were smoking in the first place. We called them coffin nails for a reason. Medical professionals were some of the worst in the US.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

I just read the long running, recently updated thread about trolls on this forums. I apologize for hijacking this healthcare thread with my personal comment against smoking.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Not necessarily so. How do you know where the exits to the parking area were at a huge Medical Center hospital in US State 30 years ago?
> 
> I quit smoking in the late 70’s after my father died from smoking related heart problems at age 51. And, like they say, recovering smokers are the worst. The smell of cigarettes is disgusting to me.
> 
> ...


Ex healthcare professional here and an ex smoker. Whilst I have since given up I see no distinction between shopkeepers smoking and healthcare professionals or lawyers or anyone else for that matter. 

I worked in an operating theatre for over twenty odd years. We had a smoking room attached to the theatres complex. I don’t like to see hospital workers smoking by gates doors etc so we had designated areas. if a grown up whatever their professions wants to smoke then let them. Healthcare professionals are probably better placed to judge the issues around smoking than anybody.

Smoking is, without doubt bad for your health, costs a fortune in the U.K. but like drink, sex, drugs and rock and roll will always be with us.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I have met many interesting people in the ostricisation dept (outside bars). I cannot selfrighteously pontificate about any body else as I drive. Worst poloutionists in the world are drivers
I see mothers outside schools, practically parking in the classroom, sneering about smokers. Hello, you are driving a 4x4


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

maureensco said:


> I have met many interesting people in the ostricisation dept (outside bars). I cannot selfrighteously pontificate about any body else as I drive. Worst poloutionists in the world are drivers
> I see mothers outside schools, practically parking in the classroom, sneering about smokers. Hello, you are driving a 4x4


Me too When I was working I think I knew every smoking point within a mile radius.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I smoked when young and I remember lighting up on the tarmac after leaving the aircraft. I don't mind people smoking on a beach, soon wafts away in the air, but object to all the *** ends left behind.


I remember smoking on the plane - charter flights to Greece in the '80s, stinky Karelia on the return flight. Hard to imagine now. Agree about the beach.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureensco said:


> I have met many interesting people in the ostricisation dept (outside bars).


Snoutcasts!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Does anyone know what the case is for Madrid? I think my wife's parents there do pay something for medication.


This link sets out the scale of co-payments for prescriptions in Spain (except in Valencia, where they are free as has already been stated). The amount you pay depends on whether you are of working age or a pensioner, and also on your income. Costs for pensioners whose income is below €18k per year are capped at €8 per month.

The information is from a UK Government website but the costs are the same for Spanish citizens and residents from other countries.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions

Some people are exempt from paying these charges for various reasons, see the link below. It also states that anyone with a chronic illness pays just over €4 per prescription (capped) and in the Communidad de Madrid anyone in that situation would pay a maximum of €72 per year.

http://salud.practicopedia.lainform...er-si-estas-exento-del-copago-sanitario-17179


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> This link sets out the scale of co-payments for prescriptions in Spain (except in Valencia, where they are free as has already been stated). The amount you pay depends on whether you are of working age or a pensioner, and also on your income. Costs for pensioners whose income is below €18k per year are capped at €8 per month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

pcgatx said:


> In the US I (still) pay about $4000 annually for medical, dental, vision coverage for myself and my husband. The medical has a $1500 annual deductible after which its 100% coverage until the next year. It comes with a separate prescription insurance that charges us between 20%-40% of the cost of all medications upto $1000 annually after which its 100% coverage. The dental insurance includes 2 checkups/cleanings per year, an annual exam and it covers upto 90% of any procedure except cosmetic stuff. The vision insurance includes an annual exam and a $100 reimbursement for eyeglasses or contacts; not sure what is the deductible for other procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saw this article thinking of you

Europe leads the world in boozing, tobacco use ... and living long - Bloomberghttps://apple.news/A3e0XAiEdTIKm0HQG8kEhCg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

